# كل كتب الاوشا بملف واحد للتحميل



## safety113 (28 نوفمبر 2011)

كل كتب الاوشا بملف واحد للتحميل
*http://www.ziddu.com/download/13378197/OSHAahmedassadsamatadmor.rar.html* 

 وبالتوفيق ​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (29 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور أخي أحمد
دوماً موسوعة معلومات


----------



## رمزة الزبير (29 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله بك أخي الفاضل أحمد على المجهود الرائع والمفيد جداً ...جزاك الله عنا كل خير.


----------



## مايكل نعمان (2 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا خالص وبصراحة مواضيع مهمة جدا 
انا اخوكم مايكل نعمان مدير السلامة والصحة المهنية بشركة مياة الشرب ياسيوط


----------



## safety113 (3 ديسمبر 2011)

مايكل نعمان قال:


> شكرا خالص وبصراحة مواضيع مهمة جدا
> انا اخوكم مايكل نعمان مدير السلامة والصحة المهنية بشركة مياة الشرب ياسيوط


على راسي اخي مايكل
ماهي خططكم لازالة التلوث من المياه بحالات الانسكابات؟


----------



## enwaijee (29 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## aaar (1 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله عنا كل خير*


----------



## mohamedmashaly (3 فبراير 2012)

my best wishes


----------



## fraidi (5 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## belkacem2 (5 فبراير 2012)

thanks for all you are doing in this site :77:


----------



## aaar (5 فبراير 2012)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## Tripoli.Ranger (10 فبراير 2012)

thank you so much


----------



## sunrise86 (11 فبراير 2012)

ربي يحفظك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (15 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاكم خيرا 
لو امكن تحملها على الفور شيرد أو الميديا فاير لأن الرابط لا يعمل 
ومشكور على الجهد


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (15 فبراير 2012)

thanks a lot my friend


----------



## mohamediha (24 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ... الرابط مش شغال يابش مهندس ياريت ترفعها على سيرفر اخر لو سمحت لانى محتاج جدا للكتب


----------



## assedjafar2007 (27 فبراير 2012)

*بارك الله بك أخي الفاضل أحمد على المجهود الرائع والمفيد جداً ...جزاك الله عنا كل خير.*​


----------



## sh2010 (23 مارس 2012)

*مشكور أخي*


----------



## مهندس سمير (30 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## medhat56 (30 مارس 2012)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------

